# Stock 6 CD Changer Not Reading Discs



## digitalthumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum, hoping someone can help as I have had little luck searching up on the net the current issue below.

I bought a used 2006 X-trail in November, seemed to be in great operating condition, however, tonight I went to play the CDs I had loaded already and recieved the blinking message 'Disc Check'. The player cycled through all the discs attempting to play each one, once the player ran through all 6 discs loaded this message appears.

I attempted to resolve this by removing all the CDs and re-inserting them, no luck. I attemped to swap in other discs, no luck. I turned off the radio, then turned it back on, no luck same error. I attempted turning off the vehicle and turning it back on, no luck.

Another thing I noted, after I removed all the CDs I turned off the vehicle, within about 2 seconds of turning off the vehicle, I could hear the Disc switching mechanics running. It continued to run for about 10 seconds and then stopped.

Again I can't find anyone else on the internet who has come across this issue or resolved it.

My next steps might be to disconnect the battery and see if anything resets.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Are they original discs of copied ones (meaning CD-Rs)? The factory head unit is known to have problems reading copied discs and you're lucky that none of the discs got stuck inside.


----------



## digitalthumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

I did have CD-Rs in the drive, but did remove them all and tried original discs instead, both caused the error.

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You will need to re-set the head unit after it generated an error reading the CD-Rs, so make sure you have the PIN security code handy and disconnet the battery for it to re-set and then you can input the security code again to make it work.


----------



## digitalthumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

So on my way to work this morning I decide to give the CD player another go. I loaded an original CD (not CD-R), after a few extra seconds of load time the disc started playing. I then proceeded to load 2 CD-R discs, both took a few seconds to load, both started playing.

Do you think this could have been a one off issue? Possibly related to overheating? The only difference from recieving the error last night to being able to play discs this morning is the fact that the car sat in my drive way for a cold Canadian winter's night.

Do you really think this is all related to CD-Rs and I will continue to receive this type of behaviour from the CD Player?

I'm just about to leave work and I will try it again, see if I have any further issues.

Thanks again for your help, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It's definitely related to CD-Rs and there will come a time where they will get stuck inside and the only way to take them out will be to remove the head unit, open the cover and manually remove the discs from inside the head unit.

The laser on these Nissan head units sucks big time and once they start to play up, you can expect it to have problems in the future as well.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi, i have no problems playing cd-r on the unit. Try to burn your cd slower. 
My only problem is the antenna,barely catching something


----------



## pacificgrl (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to regurgitate this topic. Did a lot of research into this in the last 3 weeks and found that most, if not all Nissan 6 stackers, are terrible in terms of reliability and quality. EIther the mechanism is jammed or lasers are not picking up discs. I solved my problem by installing a double din head unit from JVC KW-AV830. This is even tough to do as well as X-Trails were never offered in the US, making wire harness' harder to find!


----------



## twowendy (Jun 6, 2012)

*Stock 6 CD Changer wont play*

:newbie:
Hi I have a Nissan x trail & my 6 CD player I cant find a name on it all i see is Sound Retrieval System it wont play when i push the Disc button nothing happens & when I push the Load button it goes to load but just stops & i have tried to eject the disc but it wont do a thing the last time I used it would be about 7 months ago & it was working fine but now all i get is radio there is no error message please help
Thanks


----------

